# On "drinking" aloe vera gel!



## I DClaire

This should probably be in the joke forum but since it was done in the name of a health concern, I'll post it here.

I take Prilosec for acid reflux and have for years. Day before yesterday, around 8:45 P.M., I read on the Internet that one can CURE acid reflux with aloe vera gel. I was sooooo frustrated because I couldn't get to the health food store that night in time to buy a bottle before they closed. I was so excited, I couldn't sleep Wednesday night - my sense of anticipation to try aloe vera felt like Christmas Eve! arty0049:

Yesterday morning I was up bright and early and at my local Drug Emporium by 10:00 A.M. I didn't expect to find twenty or more _brands_ of aloe vera gel and juice, not to mention shelves stacked with gallon size jugs. Hummm....this stuff must be a miracle!

But, ever the cautious consumer, I bought a small bottle with a particularly pretty label and hurried home to try it.

There are NO words to describe how awful that goop tasted. :sick0012::sick0025::sick0002: and :sick0006:NEVER, NEVER, NEVER have I tried to swallow anything that weird! I have to believe the nasty-tasting "cocktail" I was given in the ER a couple of weeks ago was aloe vera gel and something pink. For as bad as the pink goop was, plain aloe vera gel was 100-million times worse!

Drink it? There is no way! Drink 2 oz. two or three times a day? It was all I could do to feed myself most of 1 oz. using a spoon. How is anyone supposed to swallow anything that doesn't pour?

Last night I sprayed the inside of my mouth and throat with cherry flavored sore throat spray, then tried to swallow 1 oz. of aloe vera gel with an oversized stray...which was only a very slight improvement over using a spoon!

Does anyone else take aloe vera? I skipped it at lunch today and haven't decided whether I'll imbibe again tonight or just suffer with heartburn?


----------



## joplin1975

I...don't think you should drink the *gel*. I've heard of drink aloe vera juice made from pure aloe vera gel before...its suppose to help everything from hair and skin conditions to heart burn.

I did it for a while for the hair thing...*shrug*...did see much difference, but the juice was rather unremarkable as far as taste.


----------



## I DClaire

joplin1975 said:


> I...don't think you should drink the *gel*. I've heard of drink aloe vera juice made from pure aloe vera gel before...its suppose to help everything from hair and skin conditions to heart burn.
> 
> I did it for a while for the hair thing...*shrug*...did see much difference, but the juice was rather unremarkable as far as taste.


Nah...the directions say drink 2 oz. three times a day. :anim_63: You have to squeeze the plastic bottle to even get some to come out.

Considering the small investment I have in this, I may go back and look for a liquid OR just go out on the patio and gnaw on potted aloe vera plant!!


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> Nah...the directions say drink 2 oz. three times a day. :anim_63: You have to squeeze the plastic bottle to even get some to come out.
> 
> Considering the small investment I have in this, I may go back and look for a liquid OR just go out on the patio and gnaw on potted aloe vera plant!!


One thing for sure, you do keep us interested and attentive!! ROLF!!

•Inappropriate use of aloe vera supplements has been linked to thyroid dysfunction

You may wish to read the entire article.
http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/herb/aloe-vera

Sloan Kettering is a credible source of information.


----------



## Octavia

Well, now you've prompted me to share my own aloe vera gel story...

I was going to whitewater rafting on vacation, but I didn't have anything to shave my legs with (I had the razor, but not the "lubricant"). So I asked my husband to run and get me some shower gel. He got aloe vera gel, the kind you'd put on a sunburn to soothe the skin...and I didn't pay enough attention to even notice it was not what I needed.

NEVER SHAVE YOUR LEGS WITH ALOE VERA GEL!!!!!

Oh. My. Gosh. Wow - did that burn for the rest of the day, not to mention how completely STUPID it looked, with my legs all beet red and practically blistered!!! Then putting sunscreen on top of that was...well...like rubbing salt in the wound! I can still almost feel the burn. Ugh.

Not my smartest moment!


----------



## Andros

Octavia said:


> Well, now you've prompted me to share my own aloe vera gel story...
> 
> I was going to whitewater rafting on vacation, but I didn't have anything to shave my legs with (I had the razor, but not the "lubricant"). So I asked my husband to run and get me some shower gel. He got aloe vera gel, the kind you'd put on a sunburn to soothe the skin...and I didn't pay enough attention to even notice it was not what I needed.
> 
> NEVER SHAVE YOUR LEGS WITH ALOE VERA GEL!!!!!
> 
> Oh. My. Gosh. Wow - did that burn for the rest of the day, not to mention how completely STUPID it looked, with my legs all beet red and practically blistered!!! Then putting sunscreen on top of that was...well...like rubbing salt in the wound! I can still almost feel the burn. Ugh.
> 
> Not my smartest moment!


Ouchie and Owie!!!! Crikies, girlfriend!!!


----------



## I DClaire

Octavia said:


> Well, now you've prompted me to share my own aloe vera gel story...
> 
> I was going to whitewater rafting on vacation, but I didn't have anything to shave my legs with (I had the razor, but not the "lubricant"). So I asked my husband to run and get me some shower gel. He got aloe vera gel, the kind you'd put on a sunburn to soothe the skin...and I didn't pay enough attention to even notice it was not what I needed.
> 
> NEVER SHAVE YOUR LEGS WITH ALOE VERA GEL!!!!!
> 
> Oh. My. Gosh. Wow - did that burn for the rest of the day, not to mention how completely STUPID it looked, with my legs all beet red and practically blistered!!! Then putting sunscreen on top of that was...well...like rubbing salt in the wound! I can still almost feel the burn. Ugh.
> 
> Not my smartest moment!


I told a friend I hadn't tasted anything so bad since my mother decided she'd give my sister, brother and I a dose of cod liver oil every so often when we were kids to improve our health. That reign of terror was short lived though, even Mother couldn't stand the odor! Think drinking canned cat food! :anim_63:

I gave-up on the aloe vera gel after two half-doses. I started to throw it away but decided I'd keep it for awhile to use for first aid but maybe that's not a good idea either. I have to keep it refrigerated.

Yesterday I tried something else new - coconut oil capsules. The literature says it improves thyroid function. It's a low calorie fat which the body can supposedly use as an energy source instead of carbohydrates. I tend to crave carbohydrates and someone told me coconut oil will help.

I wish I really knew more about supplements. I've been in two health food stores this week and both were packed with shoppers. I never know what to really look for unless somebody shares a personal recommendation.


----------



## sleepylady

I'm allergic to aloe! It makes me break out! How is that for weird?


----------



## webster2

I use coconut oil for a lot of things. When I was really hypo and had very dry skin, I even used it on my skin. Please keep us updated on your progress!  Good luck!


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> I told a friend I hadn't tasted anything so bad since my mother decided she'd give my sister, brother and I a dose of cod liver oil every so often when we were kids to improve our health. That reign of terror was short lived though, even Mother couldn't stand the odor! Think drinking canned cat food! :anim_63:
> 
> I gave-up on the aloe vera gel after two half-doses. I started to throw it away but decided I'd keep it for awhile to use for first aid but maybe that's not a good idea either. I have to keep it refrigerated.
> 
> Yesterday I tried something else new - coconut oil capsules. The literature says it improves thyroid function. It's a low calorie fat which the body can supposedly use as an energy source instead of carbohydrates. I tend to crave carbohydrates and someone told me coconut oil will help.
> 
> I wish I really knew more about supplements. I've been in two health food stores this week and both were packed with shoppers. I never know what to really look for unless somebody shares a personal recommendation.


http://organicindia.mercola.com/herbal-supplements/turmeric.aspx

Promoting your immune system*
Helping you maintain your healthy digestive system*
Supporting your healthy bones, joints, and overall skeletal system*
Helping you maintain cholesterol levels that are already within the normal range*
Promoting your healthy blood and liver functions*

Please go to the link and read. We use a lot of tumeric in our cooking and I put it on my popcorn every night. It is awesome. Your tummy troubles will be a faded memory.


----------

